# Getting a cat put down :(



## Evil_turell (Sep 7, 2003)

A few days ago my cat, Helen, had to be put down. She had a secondary cancer and was obviously in pain, yelping everytime she tried to eat and hiding from everyone.I'd have to say it was the most hurtful thing I've ever had to go through. It was like I'd lost a family member, which I guess I did. To anyone who has only just had to go through this or is still needing closure - I found this quote yesterday which made me realise I did the right thing...

No one wants to say good-bye to a furry loved one, but there is great peace in knowing that when the time came, you were able to do the most loving thing.

RIP


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Cancer is a hard thing to live with, you did what you knew was best!

Have fun at the bridge, kitty!


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sorry  

As a child I've been through many cat deaths, but the worse ones were when they were put down. Why I waited so long to gets cats as an adult.
The worst experience was Halloween we returned from trick or treating, and our door was a crack opened, with a trail of blood drops leading to the bedroom. My cat Whiskers, dark striped chubby kitty, had half the top of his head bit off, his ear was dangling. We had to put him down, it traumatized me. Later we found out the next door dog did it. 

I know how much one can love their pet, and they are part of the family. 

You have my sympathy ((hug))


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

shatterheart81 said:


> As a child I've been through many cat deaths, but the worse ones were when they were put down. Why I waited so long to gets cats as an adult.
> The worst experience was Halloween we returned from trick or treating, and our door was a crack opened, with a trail of blood drops leading to the bedroom. My cat Whiskers, dark striped chubby kitty, had half the top of his head bit off, his ear was dangling. We had to put him down, it traumatized me. Later we found out the next door dog did it.


Oh, how horrible!  When you mentioned Halloween I was afraid this was going to be one of those terrible stories you hear about with people torturing cats in rituals. So sorry you had to see this, it must have been awful.


----------



## may11mom (Sep 9, 2003)

*So sorry*

I am so sorry, I know how hard it is to lose your furry friend. I had one cat for most of my childhood, her name was Dengie. When I started having problems with my allergies, and my asthma worsened the docs said the cat had to go. So my mother put her outside and she became an outdoors cat. As I became a teenager, and was left at home for long periods by myself, I would sneek my kitty back in and pop a handful of benadryl or sudafed to try to ease the sniffling, lol. When I was 15, my kitty was gone for about 2 days and I was getting very worried. I found her at the end of our drive, she had been hit by a car. The lady across the street had found her in her lawn and placed her at the end of our drive because she thought she might belong to us but wasn't sure. My poor kitty seemed just asleep at first until I turned her over and saw the damage. I will never forget how awful my poor kitty looked. Being an emotional teenager didn't help of course and I felt very guilty because my allergies had put her outside. I have now 9 years later, just acquired a kitten for my children and I am thankfully having less trouble with allergies, the new meds out now help a lot. I hope that time will help to ease your pain, and you can remember the fun times spent with your kitty. I can still remember the company of my kitty helping me to get through the tears and anger during those tough algebra problems in the days before her death. Good Luck.


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

No, my brother who was only kid back then admitted to throwing my cat over the fence to see what the dog would do to it. He had some mental problems back then, but is fine now as an adult. Just weird how it happened on Halloween. Also *sighs* as a child we had many litters of kittens. My parents would fight a lot, and slam doors a lot. 3 times a kitten happened to be in the doorway when they slammed it, I think they were just curious about going outside because they were always at that doorway. They'd accidentally slam it on the kitten and break it's back. They'd feel horrible but wouldn't learn from it, kept slamming doors. The kitten would drag it's back legs behind him, just use his front legs to walk, couldn't go to the bathroom on it's own, had to put it down. As an adult I was one of those people who hated cats, but that was just because of all that happened when growing up with them. I want my kids to have a better experience and plan on keeping these kittens till they die of old age.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It takes a lot of love and a lot of strength to say "those words" to the vet. I have been through this experience myself and I know how painful it is. My prayer is that your pain will lessen and that you will remember the joy you gave each other. I pray that God blesses you with peace of mind and happy memories.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm very sorry about your loss. It's hard to lose someone you love.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry about your loss Evil_turell. We just have to find the strength and live with the hole they leave behind. All of the stories here are so touching and full of sorrow and remind me of some of my pets or stray animals that I saw sick or dying in pain. May they all be now in a place pure like their hearts and souls.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello Evil_turrell,
I'm so sorry about your loss and heart wrenching decision you had to make. I know this sounds so trite at this time "that its was for the best" but I hope I can convince myself of that too as my cat, Harley is sick with stomach cancer at this time. I'm curious to know what kind of cancer did your cat have? 

MA of BOKAHA


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Please look at the date before posting.. This thing was started and ended in September 2003


----------

